#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Σημειώσεις για "ευστάθεια πρανών"

## periklis

agaphtoi filoi sunadelfoi sorry gia thn apeiria mou alla eimai neo mellos.tha mporousate na me vohtheisete me shmeiwseis panw se eustatheia pranwn.panw stis wthiseis kai se thewritiko meros kai se askhseis an uparxei kapoia sxetikh vivliografia.tnks kales douleies se olous. :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool: 

*******************************************************************************************************
Περικλή καλώς ήρθες, διάβασε προσεκτικά τους κανόνες συμμετοχής *εδώ*, διόρθωσε στη δημοσίευσή σου ό,τι απαιτείται και πρόσθεσε ετικέτες.


Κανόνας Συμμετοχής υπ' αριθμό *1*:
Δεν γράφουμε με κεφαλαία, "greeklish" ούτε στο κείμενο των δημοσιεύσεων ούτε στους τίτλους των θεμάτων και φροντίζουμε ώστε οι δημοσιεύσεις μας να είναι ορθογραφημένες, με σύνταξη και διακριτές μικρές παραγράφους όσο αυτό είναι δυνατόν.
Κανόνας Συμμετοχής υπ' αριθμό *2*:
Οι τίτλοι των θεμάτων πρέπει να είναι όσο γίνεται πιο περιγραφικοί, ορθογραφημένοι και με τόνους. 
*mkalliou

* Μέχρι να διορθωθεί η δημοσίευση να μην απαντήσει κανένας συνάδελφος. Αν παραμείνει ως έχει από το μέλος periklis θα διαγραφεί το θέμα.
*kasvan

******************************************
*


> periklis                   29.01.2010, 02:56


*Διάβασες το θέμα και δεν το διόρθωσες παρόλο που 3 συντονιστές σου κάναν παρατήρηση.

3 μέρες αποβολή και ελπίζω σε καλύτερη συνέχεια.

Το θέμα κλειδώνει και αύριο διαγράφεται

rigid_joint*

----------


## Xάρης

Οδηγίες μετατροπής Greeklish σε Ελληνικά

----------

